# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Αναβάθμιση στο φόρουμ του e-psychology.gr

## NikosD.

Σήμερα 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 πραγματοποιήθηκε αναβάθμιση στο λογισμικό του φόρουμ.

Η αναβάθμιση έγινε 
1. διότι η προηγούμενη έκδοση είχε κενά ασφαλείας.
2. Για πιο γρήγορο φόρτωμα των σελίδων.

Με την αναβάθμιση, έχουν προστεθεί και μερικές νέες λειτουργίες όπως
Επιλογή αόρατου χρήστη.
Πεδίο γρήγορης απάντησης σε ένα θέμα.
Βελτιωμένη υπηρεσία προσωπικών μηνυμάτων.

Προς το παρόν, η γλώσσα είναι αγγλική, σύντομα όμως θα επιστρέψουμε συην ελληνική μετάφραση του φόρουμ.
Επίσης, λείπουν ακόμη 1-2 πράγματα τα οποία θα προστεθούν τις επόμενες ημέρες.

Εάν παρατηρήσετε προβλήματα κατά την περιήγηση σας στο φόρουμ, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με.

ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για την όποια ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## Black Rose

Νικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

χάθηκαν οι φωτογραφίες μου στα αφιερώματα  :Frown:   :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:   :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  
Δεν φαίνονταιιιιιιιιι 

Κάτι κάτι pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

----------


## NikosD.

Ελένη, για τσέκαρε πάλι και πες μου. Αν θέλεις δώσε μου κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λινκ. 1-2 που τσέκαρα εγώ, φαίνονται, μετά από μια μικρή τροποποίηση που έκανα.

Δανάη, σε ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμησες, θα το κάνω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

----------


## Black Rose

Ουφ ! εντάξει, Νίκο!

Σημερα και στα δυο τοπικ εμφανίζονται κανονικά οι φωτο. 

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την άμεση παρέμβαση! 

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## NikosD.

Παρακαλώ Δανάη.

Ερώτηση: μεγάλωσα λίγο τις γραμματοσειρές στο φόρουμ. Είναι καλύτερα έτσι ή να τις μικρύνω πάλι?

----------

